# Brittany Ferries Discount



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking to book a ferry for Santander to Plymouth soon and am struggling to find a discount code for Brittany Ferries for travel in May.

Does anyone know of a code or could provide one in a pm please.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

PM sent ...and received. Enjoy.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Now sorted, many thanks Dave


----------

